

Survey for Business Idea.  Help us with our Idea - cgherb911
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=kaasDyjGljtJqe_2bGJQD4aA_3d_3d

======
joshwprinceton
I like where you are going with the idea. This was posted on HN a few days
ago, might be useful: <http://www.imhonest.com/>

~~~
cgherb911
Great! Thanks for the link on these guys.

~~~
joshwprinceton
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/08/technology/internet/08sama...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/08/technology/internet/08samaritan.html?_r=1)
similar

